# Is a 1 gallon tank okay?



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm just wondering, would a betta be good in a 1g tank? Heated, filtered, and frequent water changes. Not a King betta, just a regular.


----------



## fisharefriendsnotfood78 (Aug 4, 2014)

Normally, a 2.5 gallon is recommended. If possible, it would probably be best to get at least one that size, but if a 1 gallon is all you have or what you want to use, I don't really see much of a problem with it. There are people on this forum who keep their fish in 1 gallons. 

Smaller tanks take more work, but if it's maintained properly you should be fine


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Technically you can keep him in the 1 gallon. Although I would make sure that you are doing a 50% water change every other day.

I do not recommend it but it can be done.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

The problem is, the smaller the tank, the more work for the human. Yes, it can be done. I've discovered though, that a filtered, heated 10 gallon isn't significantly more than a filtered heated smaller tank in cost. No idea why.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I would do it temporarily, until you can afford a new larger 2.5-5 gal, my favorite size is 5 gals, you could add a snail friend too in a 5 gal! Just change his water in the 1 g every day if you can, if not then 50% every day. Goodluck!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

As all above have noted, it's harder to maintain a 1g tank than larger sizes. 

Because a 1g is so sensitive to ammonia rising, you should have an API liquid test kit to monitor ammonia. Everyone should have one, anyway. And it's important to keep any ammonia detoxified by using Prime water conditioner (or other conditioner that detoxifies ammonia, like Amquel Plus or Ammolock).

Dose Prime @ 1-drop/day and 2-drops with water changes./


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

As others have said, it can be done, but is painfully hard to do. A few people use it in an emergency, or for a hospital tank, but a lot of people will give you a hard time about a 1g. As long as you maintain it and ignore other people until you can get a bigger tank, you should be fine.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

have you considered buying a bare ten gal? Ten gals is the eaisiest small size because you need way less water changes. You could maybe slowly buy that set up one peice at a time, then cycle and transfer him if he's still doing well in the 1g. They are kinda large, but I think they are a do-able size, they only way 120ish pounds (I have two on a six drawer dresser), and your never going to have to pick up the tank and risk breaking it in a water change. I got my bare ten gal for 10$, the other was free. Mine are divided, but you could do a small community if you want once its cycled. Anways that's what I would probably do! Goodluck!


----------



## SuperStork (May 25, 2014)

I have one of my guys in a one gallon. I just carry the tank to the hall bathroom, put my guy in a cup for a sec, dump out old water, and put new dechlorinated water in every other day or so. He's doing great. He's maybe over a year and a half old. He has a small ceramic ornament and a live plant.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Here's me being an @$$ again, NO. It's not Ok. It's not big enough. Things can go south really quick in a container that small. Do yourself and your fish a favor and at the very least start out with a 2.5 gallon tank. 5 is better, 10 is awesome. It's really only going to have about 3/4 of a gallon of water in the thing by the time you decorate it with finding nemos & buddas. And I doubt that the surface area in any one gallon set-up is acceptable. They are always higher than longer.

Sure, people on this forum have had success keeping fish in a container that small, but I work with this chick who keeps her chocolate lab in a pet carrier for 10 hours a day so he doesn't trash her house and calls herself a dog lover.


----------



## bettafislover101 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sure its fine, I have my male half-moon in a 2.5 gallon tank and so far he loves it! I only got it today! I had my previous red veil tail in the same 2.5 gallon and he loved it up to yesterday. He suddenly got sick and died.  It may of been fish rot but i had all silk plants. I don't know. RIP Sebastian.


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

Vivian, Mike, Hally and the others have hit the nail on the head. Look at a 5 gallon kit cost versus each individual piece cost. I think you will find that the kit cost is better. Now look at the 10 gallon kit cost. If you can afford it, go with the 10 otherwise buy the 5. Tanks under 5 gallons can go wrong in a hurry - like less than a day. Even a 5 gallon can go wrong very quickly. You have a little more latitude in a 10 gallon. Small tanks are cute but they actually take more work than a 15 or greater gallon tank. That's why they really aren't novice tanks. Pet stores won't tell you that. But it is the truth.


----------



## shanel (Sep 23, 2014)

My mom had a betta fish for a long time in a gallon clear glass vase. She did weekly water changes by using distilled water. Good luck.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

that isn't good!^^ once a week is not enough water changes!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Agreed on the water changes. If the OP is not going to upgrade, then the tank needs to be cleaned at least every other day. its very easy for things to go south fast. I don't even have the time to keep up a 1 gallon tank. I personally think it is inhumane to keep bettas in tanks smaller than 2.5 gallons but again that is my personal view. You are not giving your boy the best chance in a 1 gallon.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

fisharefriendsnotfood78 said:


> Normally, a 2.5 gallon is recommended. If possible, it would probably be best to get at least one that size, but if a 1 gallon is all you have or what you want to use, I don't really see much of a problem with it. There are people on this forum who keep their fish in 1 gallons.
> 
> Smaller tanks take more work, but if it's maintained properly you should be fine


this is by far one of the nicest way to see it posted.. thank you for not jumping down their throat or firing off right away. I agree if ur ready to keep up with the changes being more frequent then go for it. my neice has a 1.5 fluval cube its nice tank and shes more then happy to do changes


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

the OP asked for our opinions, its not really rude to say 1 gal isnt an adequate home for your betta right off the bat, i mean thats what this whole post was regarding, and i just dont think 1 gal will cut it because its not that big, i mean, if you were a fish wouldnt you want to be able to swim around your large luxurious home, and stretch your fins? i would!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

+1


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Aeon said:


> this is by far one of the nicest way to see it posted.. thank you for not jumping down their throat or firing off right away. I agree if ur ready to keep up with the changes being more frequent then go for it. my neice has a 1.5 fluval cube its nice tank and shes more then happy to do changes


Thank you for commenting! There are nice, helpful ways to express an opposing opinion. It just takes more time and finesse and usually a second or third edit before hitting "Submit Reply." ;-)

A one-galon, IMO, is okay if it's for space or budget reasons. However, if possible, I would suggest a minimum of 2.5 because they're easier to maintain, filter and cycle. Personally, I don't have my Betta in anything less than an eight because those are even easier and really entertaining to watch.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Maybe this example will help it make sense. Say you have a dog on a 10th of an acre. You want that lawn to stay pretty. Dog poo = dead grass. So to keep it pretty requires a lot of poop scooping. Now imagine the same dog on one acre. Same dog, same amount of poo, lot more area. Because of more area, less work needs to be done to keep poo from destroying yard. Same concept with fish. 1 Betta will put out the same waste regardless of amount of water. Less water means more work


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You also have to remember, in a one gallon tank, you will lose water due to displacement once you start adding in heaters, substrate, plants etc. so once filled, you will have less than a gallon in there.

It can also be difficult to find quality heaters that will fit in a tank of this size. You will also have to spend more time on maintenance as others have mentioned. 

There's nothing wrong with using a one gallon tank. If maintained correctly, your fish is not going to sicken or die because of the smaller swimming space. However, I would personally advise looking into tanks that are between 2.5-5 gallons. If you aren't getting them in a kit, you may be surprised that basic tanks of this size aren't much more expensive than the smaller tank kits where often you need to replace equipment anyway as it is unsuitable or of poor quality.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks, LBF, for emphasizing the practical side.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

I am in agreement with MikeG14. It's like asking a person to live their entire life in a small closet. It's just not good in any snese of the word. I would get yourself a three gallon ideally. 
I am not even sure you can realistically filter a gallon tank without it turning into a perpetual whirlpool for the betta. He would continually get pushed around by the water flow. Unless you had a tiny sponge filter, but I do not advocate it.
Also, a heater in a one gallon tank would be a disaster, you would need to monitor constantly, and I can tell you even the smallest mini heater would be too much for a 1 gallon tank.


----------



## BlueDaisy (Oct 5, 2014)

I have my veil tail betta Archie in a 1 gallon tank. I have a filter that isn't too strong. I have a fluval edge pre-filter sponge (which I thinned out with a pair of scissors) around the filter intake. Archie swims around both the intake and the flow without any problems. 

I have a small 10W Aqueon filter in the tank which I've attached to a timer so that I can set it to come on at various intervals throughout the day and night. It typically stays on for a half hour, then off for 3-4 hours. The water stays at a steady 80F.

I do a 100% water change every 5 days. I also have a turkey baster that I use to occasionally pick up waste from the bottom of the tank. 

I have one silk plant, a leaf hammock, and a ceramic log that my fish can swim through or hide out in.

I admire the larger tanks that many forum members have but I just wanted to add my opinion and say that 1 gallon tanks are also doable. Archie has been happy and healthy since the day I got him


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

! gallon tanks are do able but you are not doing enough water changes in yours. Your levels will be completely off. a 1 gallon tank needs at least 2 100% water changes a week but it is safer to change it every other day or so.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

+1 Viv to WCs.


----------



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

I kept Gus in a 1 gal for a good 3 months with no problems. I changed the water every 2-3 days until I upgraded to a 2.5.

As long as you keep it well maintained, a 1 gallon is just fine, as long as you keep in mind that it really has to be temporary. Save up some money and get a 2.5 at least. I have a 5 gal right now with a filter and a heater and I barely have to do anything to keep it clean (just have to change/clean the filter media).

I agree with what everyone else is saying. From experience, I can honestly say that the bigger the tank, the better, both for your fish and you.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

1 gallon tanks (and even smaller ones) are fine for use as temporary/quarantine tanks. They're difficult to keep stable, even if they're filtered and cycled, so that's something to keep in mind. I have a .7 gallon tank that I use as a quarantine and hospital tank. Most of my bettas (and a platy) have been in there at some point. They don't seem to mind much, although they are much happier and more active in larger tanks. 

I wouldn't, personally, use a 1 gallon as a permanent home. Some bettas, even regular non-giants, can get very large. I have one male who's easily 2 inches long, not including his very long tail. Some bettas are also very active. A 1 gallon really doesn't provide enough swimming space, once you consider the heater, plants, substrate, etc. 

A 2.5+ gallon tank is really no more expensive, and they're really much easier to maintain in the long run.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

BlueDaisy said:


> I have my veil tail betta Archie in a 1 gallon tank. I have a filter that isn't too strong. I have a fluval edge pre-filter sponge (which I thinned out with a pair of scissors) around the filter intake. Archie swims around both the intake and the flow without any problems.
> 
> I have a small 10W Aqueon filter in the tank which I've attached to a timer so that I can set it to come on at various intervals throughout the day and night. It typically stays on for a half hour, then off for 3-4 hours. The water stays at a steady 80F.
> 
> ...


Good for you and Archie! He looks lovely and healthy.

While I prefer a larger tank I can remember how much I loved the one-gallon that sat on my desk throughout college. It had to be covered and hidden behind a pile of books during room check because even wet pets were a no-no. Raymond lived four years in that one-gallon sans filter and heater because in the Stone Age they weren't yet available for bowls that small. ;-)


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> I don't even have the time to keep up a 1 gallon tank. I personally think it is inhumane to keep bettas in tanks smaller than 2.5 gallons but again that is my personal view. You are not giving your boy the best chance in a 1 gallon.


Agreed.1 Gallon is just so tiny and so much more work (for you) and possible stress (for your fish) for no advantage.I personally wouldn't keep my Bettas in anything smaller than a 30L (8 Gallon) tank,and while I wouldn't use one myself I would think that 2.5 Gallons would be the bare minimum where they would have space to swim,room for a proper adjustable heater,filter,plants,hide etc.A 5 Gallon tank itself is only small and doesn't take up much space,plus with the $1 Gallon sales you have over there,for just $5 you can have an even better sized home for your Betta.1 Gallon just seems like such a dull life for the poor Betta to be in forever,there would be pretty much just enough room to float in one spot for their lives,and most importantly much harder to keep the water in well maintained condition.I don't think it's good at all.

P.S There is a really well known Betta importer/breeder (member of all the Betta clubs & a judge at all the shows etc) here in Australia,and just out of interest I once asked this person what they recommended to be the ideal size tank for a Betta to _thrive _ in and they told me - 4 Litres,which is 1 Gallon.(?!) Good grief! So I guess it's no wonder that some people think it's ok. :-?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

actually the $1 per gallon sale only effects 10 gal and up  i found that out last time when I tired to buy 3 5gal tanks. 

its the same here in the states. All the stores I go to say that my fish will die if they are in tanks over 1 gallon. I get yelled at for buying a heater for bettas because apparently they thrive in cold water....


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow only $10 for a 10 Gallon is terrific,wish they had those kind of sales here.



VivianKJean said:


> its the same here in the states. All the stores I go to say that my fish will die if they are in tanks over 1 gallon. I get yelled at for buying a heater for bettas because apparently they thrive in cold water....


It's pretty bad isn't it.Especially when not only is the advice coming from some LFS,but from some supposed Betta experts who think 1 Gallon is enough for them to thrive in.It seems that they just want the $ for them and don't care what they end up living in after they get their money.Disappointing. :-?

Probably the biggest chain petstore here is Petbarn and on the side of the display where they sell Bettas it says that they like to live in a small volume of water.It makes you wonder if any of these people have ever actually owned a Betta.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

MikeG14 said:


> Here's me being an @$$ again, NO. It's not Ok. It's not big enough. Things can go south really quick in a container that small. Do yourself and your fish a favor and at the very least start out with a 2.5 gallon tank. 5 is better, 10 is awesome. It's really only going to have about 3/4 of a gallon of water in the thing by the time you decorate it with finding nemos & buddas. And I doubt that the surface area in any one gallon set-up is acceptable. They are always higher than longer.
> 
> Sure, people on this forum have had success keeping fish in a container that small, but I work with this chick who keeps her chocolate lab in a pet carrier for 10 hours a day so he doesn't trash her house and calls herself a dog lover.


I'm going to have to agree with Mike on this one. My personal ethical values just don't allow me to agree with keeping an animal in such a small container. It just seems horribly dull to float essentially in one spot for the entire duration of the animal's life. Bettas are intelligent fish that thrive when given stimulation; I know mine seem to really perk up when I transition them from their 5 gallon QT tank to their permanent 10 gallon homes. Sure, I've seen plenty of bettas in 1 gallon tanks...most just float listlessly, seemingly resigned to their lot in life. Bettas in larger tanks, however, are generally lively and interactive.

Now, I haven't even mentioned water quality yet. Obviously the water will become dirty quite quickly in a 1 gallon tank, and I just don't see how doing 100% water changes every day is not stressful on the fish, not to mention the amount of labor involved for the owner. Honestly, I look at the prices of those tiny tank kits they sell in petstores and I can usually set up a 10 gallon for the same amount of money - and once it's cycled, I only need to do weekly water changes. Now, I'm not saying you need to go all the way to a 10 gallon, but a 5 gallon is still small enough to fit in most spaces, easy to maintain, and will provide your betta with a much better environment in which to live out his life.

The analogy of a dog in a cage being comparable to a betta in a 1 gallon is quite accurate. Neither should be a permanent home.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

shanel said:


> My mom had a betta fish for a long time in a gallon clear glass vase. She did weekly water changes by using distilled water. Good luck.


I'm sorry, but I must point out the flaws with this for the sake of accuracy. Once weekly water changes are completely inadequate for a 1 gallon tank, which will accumulate ammonia VERY quickly. You honestly need to be doing 100% water changes every day or every other day (depending on ammonia test results) to keep your betta healthy in a 1 gallon. Plus, distilled water should NEVER be used with fish without first remineralizing it - the osmotic stress a fish will experience while swimming in distilled water is immense. Essentially, the kidneys will constantly be working on overdrive to rid the body of the huge amounts of water that will be entering the tissues through diffusion.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

+1 to Kim


----------

